# Bild zerstreuen



## Aloa (3. März 2008)

Wie kann ich den gewünschten Effekt im Anhang am besten nachmachen


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (3. März 2008)

Hallo,

Entweder die Splitter selber zeichnen oder eine Vorlage suchen (die bestenfalls einen
hohen Kontrast bietet). Aus diesen Splittern löscht man dann den Hintergrund, macht 
dann eine Auswahl (Strg-Klick auf die Ebene) und löscht den Inhalt aus dieser Auswahl. 
Die Auswahl bleibt aktiv.
Anschließend dupliziert man die Bildebene, in Deinem Fall das Mädel, und lädt diese
mit einer Schnitt- bzw. Vektormaske in die Auswahl.

Ggf. muss man dann auch noch ein wenig Teile der duplizierten Ebene beschneiden
und verschieben, damit der Effekt besser zur Geltung kommt.

Siehe auch http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/134982-text-verlauf.html

Viel Erfolg wünscht
Markus


----------

